# Paulies EJuice product pictures for the fans



## Paulie (20/3/16)

Hey all.

Here some product pictures for our fans 

Enjoy





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (20/3/16)

Those are lovely photos @Paulie !!
They look stunning

I have only one minor complaint
Why is Guava at the back in the group shot?
Hehe

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (20/3/16)

Silver said:


> Those are lovely photos @Paulie !!
> They look stunning
> 
> I have only one minor complaint
> ...




Lol, dont worry these a just a few i have some with the Guava in the limelight

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Alex (20/3/16)

Nice eyecandy there @Paulie, and the juice pics look good too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (20/3/16)

Such a great collection of juices.

The mods and tanks are pretty hot too.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/3/16)

Awesome Paulie..... wish I was there for the shoot!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (20/3/16)

Amazing photos paulie!! Cant wait to have some artwork

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

